# Hello from Utah



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy browsing. 

The best idea is to post your questions in "Beekeeping 101"
or the like. You'll get faster responses as more folks access
and see them there.

Glad to have you aboard!!


----------



## Lutske (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your quick reply. I'll repost in Beekeeping 101.


----------



## MOJ "The Bee Whisperer" (Aug 25, 2008)

*Wellcome*

glad to have you!!!

If you wate until may and then make sure the queen is laying. then i would pick her out and move the nest.

the girls will move with her and start all over.
make sure you have a good hive to move her in and adding brood frames would not hurt to help her build.

good luck


----------



## Lutske (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks. This forum is great already! I posted this in beekeeping 101 as well, and have had a couple of replies.

I actually opened the hives yesterday (finally temps above 50 F, but only for a few hours), and it seems one of them clearly stinks more than the other. It has fewer bees, as well.

I'm picking up some hive parts today and will get them built asap for transfer. Maybe they're not as bad off as I originally thought.

(I learned with my brother's Carniolans, bees are tougher than they seem.)


----------

